# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Xαθηκε cockatiel!

## fotis_k

Χαιρετω την παρεα μετα απο αρκετο καιρο δυστυχως με δυσαρεστα νεα.Σημερα το πρωι εφυγε ενα απο τα δυο κοκατιλ που ειχα κρατησει.Ειναι pied αρσενικο.Μολις εχει περασει πτερορροια και τα φτερα πτησης του δεν ηταν πολυ καλα ανεπτυγμενα.Ξημερωματα σημερα ηταν κανονικα στο κλουβι του.Παρακαλω αν εχει δει καποιος κατι ας μας ενημερωσει.Ειμαστε πολυ δεμμενοι οικογενειακως με αυτο το πουλι και οπως καταλαβαινεται ειμαστε σε πολυ δυσαρεστη θεση.Δινεται αμοιβη.

----------


## vagelis76

Φώτη,αν θες πες μας λίγο περιοχή .

Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να επιστρέψει....τη διαδικασία τη ξέρεις και ποιες οι κινήσεις που πρέπει να κάνεις.
το βάζω και στην ομάδα στο Fb....

----------


## fotis_k

Ευχαριστω Βαγγελη..Βαζω ηχους στην θηλυκια του για να φωναζει αλλα αυτος δεν ακουγεται πουθενα.Ψαξαμε παντου και τιποτα..Δεν μπορω ακομα να το συνειδητοποιησω οτι χαθηκε.Περιοχη Παλαιο Φαληρο.

----------


## fotis_k

Αλλα ισως πηγε και μακρυα.Το κακο ειναι οτι σχεδον καθημερινα τον αφηναμε ελευθερο στο σπιτι γιατι του αρεσε πολυ το πεταγμα.Την τελευταια φορα τον βγαλαμε πριν μια εβδομαδα να πεταξει και δεν πεταγε ακομα καλα γιατι μεγαλωναν τα φτερα του.Τωρα ισως μετα απο μια εβδομαδα να πεταγε καλυτερα και να πηγε μακρυα.

*Δεν φοραει δαχτυλιδι και ειναι 2 χρονων και 4 μηνων

----------


## Marilenaki

Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα Φωτη και να το βρεις το συντομοτερο..

----------


## paulos

μην απογοητευεσε.. εγω εχω συνηθειση 2 φορες μου εφυγε κ τον τσακωσα.... καπου κοντα θα ναι....

----------


## zack27

Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!!!

----------


## fotis_k

Ηδη εφτασε το πρωτο βραδυ και κανενα νεο.. :sad:  
Ειμαστε οικογενειακως πολυ στεναχωρημενοι.Αυριο θα εκτυπωσουμε και αφισες..

----------


## vagelis76

Φωτάκο νωρίς το πρωί προσπάθησε πάλι ,που θα έχει ησυχία και που αναζητούν φαγητό....

Εγώ είμαι αισιόδοξος ,ξέρω πόσο στενάχωρο είναι αλλά δεν θέλει να σταματάς λεπτό να ψάχνεις.

----------


## Sissy

Καλή τύχη στην αναζήτηση σας Φώτη, ποτέ δεν είναι αργά.

----------


## vikitaspaw

καλη τυχη φωτη! Μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα!!

----------


## fotis_k

Σας ευχαριστω ολους.Το κακο ειναι οτι φευγω νωρις το πρωι.Παντως σημερα ξημερωματα η θηλυκια του φωναζε πολυ αλλα εγω δεν μπορουσα να τον ακουσω.Στο μεταξυ ομως η αδερφη μου κατα τις 11 τον ακουγε εδω γυρω.Κατεβηκε εψαξε παντου αλλα δεν μπορεσε να τον αντοπισει ουτε εκεινη.Ενημερωσε και ενα ανθοπωλειο εδω κοντα που εχει ενα κοκατιλ και της ειπε οτι χτες κατα τις 9 το βραδυ ακουγοταν να φωναζει ενα κοκατιλ συνεχεια.Μεχρι εκει ομως..Απο τοτε δεν ξανακουσαμε τιποτα.  :sad:

----------


## zack27

πιστευω ειναι θετικο οτι το ακουτε!!1 σημαινει οτι δεν εχει απομακρυνθει οποτε μη χανετε τις ελπιδες σας!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Έλα εκεί κοντά είναι ο άτιμος....έρχεται Σαββατοκύριακο που θα έχεις περισσότερο χρόνο ίσως Φώτη.
Είναι θέμα ωρών να ξαναγυρίσει στην αγκαλιά σας...*το πιστεύω!!!!!!*

----------


## Marilenaki

Αισιοδοξια και ψηλα τα κεφαλια Φωτη!!! ο μικρος κυριος ειναι κοντα σας και σας κανει τα κολπα του!! θα τον βρεις!!

----------


## fotis_k

Σημερα το πρωι ακουστηκε παλι..Φωναζε πολυ δυνατα..Κατεβηκαμε αμεσως αλλα μεχρι να κατεβουμε σταματησε παλι...Ψαξαμε παντου σε πολυκατοικιες και δεντρα αλλα τιποτα!Ακουγοταν παντως παλι απο το ιδιο σημειο με χτες που τον ακουσε η αδερφη μου.Αρα πιστευω οτι καποιος εδω κοντα τον εχει πιασει και το βγαζει εξω και μολις αρχισει να φωναζει τον βαζει μεσα.

----------


## vagelis76

Δε το πιστεύω?????Λες να έχει γίνει έτσι????
Φώτη και έτσι να έχει γίνει....καλύτερα από το να είναι έξω εκτεθειμένος σε κινδύνους και πεινασμένος ...

Συνέχισε όμως σε παρακαλώ τη προσπάθεια σου ε?

----------


## Marilenaki

εχεις βαλει αφισες στη περιοχη? μηπως και ο ανθρωπος αν τον εχει πιασει δεν τις εχει δει?

----------


## fotis_k

Εννοειται οτι συνεχιζουμε να ψαχνουμε..Εχουμε ενημερωσει σε οτι καταστημα μπορειτε να φανταστειτε της περιοχης και εχουμε αφησει και τηλεφωνα για τυχον πληροφοριες.Αφησες δυστυχως δεν εχουμε βαλει ακομα γιατι δεν εχουμε βρει καποιον με εκτυπωτη.Οποτε αυτο δυστυχως θα παει απο Δευτερα ωστε να βγαλουμε σε βιβλιοπωλειο πολλα αντιγραφα.

----------


## zack27

Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!!!! τουλαχιστον ας ειναι ετσι!!!! αφου ειναι κοντα ψαξτο λιγο παραπανω!!!!
μπορει οντως ο ανθρωπος να μη ξερει οτι το ψαχνει καποιος!!!

----------


## fotis_k

H αναζητηση συνεχιζεται χωρις κανενα νεοτερο.Εκτυπωσαμε μερικες αφισες και τις βαλαμε γυρω απο το τετραγωνο που τον ακουσαμε.Αυριο θα βγαλουμε κι αλλες αφισες να τις βαλουμε και σε πετ σοπ.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## paulos

ελα μακαρι να βρεθει..... μεγαλη χαρα νιωθει καποιος οταν ξαναβρισκει το πουλακι του.

----------


## fotis_k

Παιδια μαλλον βρεθηκε..Μας πηραν τηλεφωνο απο την πολυκατοικια που τον ακουγαμε...Παμε να τον παρουμε!

----------


## zack27

Αντε τελεια μπραβο!!!!! αναμενουμε τα νεα της επιστροφης!!!

----------


## paulos

ελαααααααααααα μπραβο τελειααααααα

----------


## vas

Μπράβο Φώτη!Με το καλό να γυρίσει στο σπίτι σας! :-)

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Φώτη ελπίζω τώρα να το έχεις βρεί ήδη.
Να σου πω μόνο πως στην γειτονιά σου έχω δει 3 φορές ελεύθερο cockatiel μέσα σε 2-3 χρόνια στο ίδιο σημείο.
Μια φορά μάλιστα ήταν και 2 μαζί.
Στην πεζογέφυρα στην διασταυρωση Έλλης με Κορύζη.
Δεν αποκλείεται να υπάρχει και κάποιο που έχει προσαρμοστεί εκεί και ζεί με τα υπόλοιπα ringnecks του ρέματος.
Στο λέω για να μην χάσεις την ελπίδα έτσι και δεν το βρεις.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/odyssea...n/photostream/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## fotis_k

Τελος καλο ολα καλα.Βρεθηκε!!Ηταν σε μια πολυκατοικια προς το μερος που τον ακουγαμε.Τον ειχε πιασει μια κυρια.Μας ρωτησε αν ειμαστε σπιτι η πετ σοπ(προφανως δεν θα το εδινε σε πετ σοπ).Μας ειπε οτι περιμενε να δει αν θα το αναζητησει καποιος αλλιως θα το κρατουσε.Ηταν παντως παρα πολυ ευγενικη.Το μαναρι (κοκατιλ) οταν μας ειδε σφυριζε και ελεγε συνεχεια ελα..Δεν μας ζητησε αμοιβη αλλα συμφωνησαμε οταν θα εχουμε γεννα να της δωσουμε ενα.Πραγματικα επειδη ειναι ημερο πουλι και μιλαει πιστευα οτι δεν θα μας τον γυριζε οποιος τον ειχε.Μια φωτογραφια απο την επιστροφη: 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Οδυσσεα δεν εχω δει ποτε εδω ελευθερο κοκατιλ να σου πω την αληθεια.Παπαγαλους(ringneck budgies lovebirds) και καναρινια εχω δει πολλες φορες λογω του οτι εχουμε πολλα δεντρα..Ισως κι αυτα επιβιωνουν μαζι με τα ringneck της περιοχης.Η φωτογραφια ειναι απο αυτα που εχεις δει ελευθερα?

----------


## Marilenaki

ολα καλα!!!!!! Τυχερος ο μικρος φυγας και εσυ φυσικα!!!!!!
ειναι πολυ σπουδαιο πραγμα οι αφισες και εχουν βοηθησει παρα πολλα ζωα και ιδιοκτητες!!!

----------


## zack27

Αντε τελος καλο ολα καλα!!!!!! μπραβο σας!!!

----------


## vas

*αυτο το κοκατιλ παιζει να εχει το πιο υπεροχο τσουλουφι και τον πιο ομορφο χρωματισμο που εχω δει ποτε!Μπράβο στην κυρία που σας το γύρισε!Καλό βράδυ σε εσένα και τον μικρο δραπέτη!*

----------


## Sissy

Υπέροχα νέα Φώτη!!!Πολύ χάρηκα!!!Μπράβο στην κυρία που το επέστρεψε (της αξίζει ένα μωρό)  :Happy:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μπράβοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

χαιρομαι πολυ φωτη!
αντε να μην σας ξανατρομαξει ο μικρος!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Μου φαινεται απιστευτο που τον βρηκες!! μπραβο πολυ χαρηκα!! Μπραβο κ στην κυρια που στον επεστρεψε!!

----------


## vagelis76

Μου έφτιαξες το δύσκολο Σαββατοκύριακο που πέρασα,Σ ευχαριστώ !!!!!!

΄Δε ξέρω αλλά η διαίσθηση μου ,έλεγε οτι ο μικρός θα βρεθεί !!!

Ένα φιλί στην ευγενική κυρία και ίσως κάποια στιγμή κι εμείς από εδώ να μπορέσουμε να της χαρίσουμε ένα τσουλουφένιο φίλο,ως ανταμοιβή της χειρονομίας της  !!!!!


Είναι απίστευτα όμορφος και θα συμφωνήσω με τη Βασιάννα μας,είναι ξεχωριστός !!!!!
Μη μας τον στερείς και λέγε μας νέα του αλητάκο σου,συχνα!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Φοβερη η ιδεα του Βαγγελη.... μπραβοοο πολυ χαρηκα!!!

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Μπράβο Φώτη είσαι πολύ τυχερός!

Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη στο σημείο που σου έγραψα.

----------


## jk21

Ευχαριστη εξελιξη ! σε ανθρωπους που δεν απαιτουν ανταμοιβη τους αξιζει μεγαλυτερη ! και φυσικα στο κοκατιλακι που θα της δωσεις στο μελλον ,μια καλη παρεα ! ειτε εσυ ειτε καποιο απο τα παιδια ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα το φροντισει!

----------


## paulos

μπραβο τετοια ευχαριστα ειναι καλα οπως ειχα κ εγω στο παρελθον...μπραβο κ στην κυρια..... αργησα να σου απαντησω αλλα το θεμα για τους δραπετες ειναι στα σος φωτη. χαχα

----------

